# First scotch eggs of the year mmm



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

These were wolfed down in our house,this is why I love my chicken,good tasty organic eggs 

500g of steak slice sausage
6 eggs
Breadcrumbs

Easy peasy,just cook the eggs to medium soft boiled,cool,wrap in the sausage meat,dip in egg,roll on the breadcrumbs ,fry or bake to colour,DEVOUR


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yum! Sounds delicious


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum! These would be great for a brunch.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks interesting. Bet it was good.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mmm i love scotch eggs. i think i will try this myself


----------

